# whats your opinion : 8 plants crowded together or 6 plants w/ plenty of room??



## northernlightssmokn (Mar 25, 2007)

I have 8 plants all crowded in together and had the intentions of killing 2 of them tomorow. I was wondering what some opinions are? 8 plants growing in to each others space or 6 plants with more room to grow??


----------



## the_riz (Mar 25, 2007)

depends on your light set up dude, post us some pics or something!.. 

we got 2 in a very tight space and are worried about the same thing... lower parts arnt getting as much light from the 1 HPS and we dont beleive in pruning...


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Mar 25, 2007)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10976


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Mar 25, 2007)

I pruned a few yesterday (day 18 flower). ONLY the bottoms of 3 of them and dried ou the tiny little buds. I burned them this morning in the bong, I got pretty baked for a moment...lol


----------



## the_riz (Mar 25, 2007)

nice nice, yeah we tried a little sample a while ago and it was way to early lol... that was patience kicking us in the arse. 

Man they look great to me, i mean space wise, you got a lot of reflection goin on so they should be fine. If we use a bit of white shiny card and some tinfoil and have acheived growing 2 monsters with 2 litre bottle style colas, you look like you got a more than adeqete set up to grow 8 plants in the same space!..

Still, im sure people have more experienced opinions to help you out man... looking fantastic though bud! cant wait to see your finished product


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Mar 25, 2007)

Yeah its a coin toss for sure!! I think I'll hold off for a week and see...


----------



## the_riz (Mar 25, 2007)

you could always get some bamboo, and tie them back out the way of one another.. might free up a bit of space for the lower branches?


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Mar 25, 2007)

I have some dowls but I shy away from using them. Why dont you under cut?? If I can Ask.


----------



## the_riz (Mar 25, 2007)

you got a min for a chat NLS? im in the chat room


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Mar 25, 2007)

ill see if I can get in
My machine freezez up now and than when I load it.


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Mar 25, 2007)

Riz...this is what I meant by undergrowth...and a shot of a cola to be...lol


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Mar 25, 2007)

i would go with 6 plants... instead of 8. 

Crowded plants = excess popcorn

just my 2 cents


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Mar 25, 2007)

Thats my thoughts exactly!! I was wondering about that...better bud size....


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Mar 26, 2007)

Well anyone else have an opinion?


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Jun 25, 2007)

TRY seven its my lucky number,LOL.......GOOD LUCK!


----------



## maineharvest (Jun 25, 2007)

They dont look at all crowded to me.  Looks like they are able to get plenty of light.  Youve got a nice grow room, I wish I had a room that size.  If I was you I would keep all eight.


----------



## maineharvest (Jun 25, 2007)

I just realized this thread is a couple months old.  lol.:doh:


----------



## grinder (Jul 9, 2008)

go for the 6 plants    better in the future


----------



## WannaGetHigh (Jul 9, 2008)

yea more room is deff


----------



## grinder (Jul 10, 2008)

only having six plants makes it easier to move around in a tight area


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 10, 2008)

I personally would say 8 and flower earlier.. Go for SOG


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 18, 2009)

My experiences in my same setup (ignoring time constraints):

16 plants - 8 ounces
12 plants - 10 ounces
8 plants - 12 ounces
4 plants -14 ounces
1 plant - Predict 10 ounces (not done until next week)



With my setup it seems to me that the magic number is 4 plants, trained to grow tall, under a 1k wt, using hydroponic setup.


----------

